# May Tobacco of the Month



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok boys and girls, time to set the alarm clock an hour early so you can try this month's Tobacco of the Month:

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe 50g Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com - Sweet Oriental and a bit of Latakia carefully blended with Bright and Red Virginias, pressed and lightly stoved. Great as the `first pipe` arousing the palate for the further pleasures of the day. (50g tin)

So...get up early in the morning to smoke a pipe of EMP and tell us about it!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is a link to my review from March.

ipe:

This blend (and its late night equivalent) is always on hand at my house.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Here is a link to my review from March.


Fantastic, Tobias!


----------

